
Is Butter a Healthy Fat? - extarial
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/is-butter-a-healthy-fat/
======
octosphere
If you are going to eat butter make sure it's grass-fed. So many varieties are
not (they are sometimes soy-fed and not as nutritious)

